# Breakout of Diesel Forum



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree but I am never really good with change anyway. I don't think the following is big enough to need all the sub categories. Its not like a Jeep Wrangler forum which gets 100's of posts per day. I like going to one page and seeing what people are saying and doing.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I think if you have a really specific question that needs answering, it's good to have a sub-forum where it won't be scrolled-off by lots of general chatter. At the same time, most of the people who come to sites like this don't check every sub-forum, they mostly are driven here to chat socially, so it's a mixed bag, IMO.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

^^Not a huge fan of it. I liked having all the info in one area.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

They forgot the "Diesel Cold-Weather Starting Discussion" section. How could they miss that?


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Probably would have been better for the moderators to take the pulse of the community before the change.

I tend to click on "all new posts" then skim through the diesel ones. In a sense "all new posts" is a way to put everything in one place again.

From what I've experienced elsewhere, if there are too many subforums, the posters eventually settle on one or two as their stomping grounds, and the others wither on the vine.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I personally will probably still hover in the General Discussion forum as it's too much effort to go into each and every unnecessary subforum every day that I am on here. Being on here is something I make time for, and I have a busy schedule most usually. I don't want to make 30 extra minutes a day just to dig through a bunch of superfluous forums to find new posts.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is being discussed in the admin section as it was a different team in AutoGuide.com that went in and made these changes. Our admins and the AutoGuide.com admins are not happy with it. I am working on a proposed layout that would better suit the flow and format of this forum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is being discussed in the admin section as it was a different team in AutoGuide.com that went in and made these changes. Our admins and the AutoGuide.com admins are not happy with it. I am working on a proposed layout that would better suit the flow and format of this forum.


Obtain the ****-knuckles email addresses, and publish them, so that we can subscribe them, repeatedly, to every mailing-list we can find, both benign and troubling.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Give it a chance at least. The mods will probably refine it as they see certain sub-cats being less used and combine some areas. They are looking to get a pulse as to what categories deserve their own forum most likely.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> Give it a chance at least. The mods will probably refine it as they see certain sub-cats being less used and combine some areas. They are looking to get a pulse as to what categories deserve their own forum most likely.


No, they're not. They went in without any discussion and they created a bunch of sections for SEO (search engine optimization) purposes only. Autoguide has assured the CruzeTalk staff that it won't happen again.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, no matter. I am just grateful that we have a site this good. Remember the old days, before the inet and forums like this, when you had a problem with a car? You were at the mercy of the dealer or 500 phone calls. Now, we have basically all we need in one area sitting on our laps. Plus, it's free. What more could you need? I for one say...thank you.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Not terribly fond myself.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I prefer the old way ... Getting a diesel was enough change in my life this year..


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah not a fan of it. Hope it gets changed soon.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I still go to the general forum. I tried to scan to see if there are any new posts in the other sections but it got old. I would say split it into maybe 1 or 2 others but what they did is excessive. Diesel's 50,000 mile review was not even in the review section if memory serves me right??


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I basically agree, a "General" forum and a "Maintenance / Customization" forum is enough. Why have a separate "Questions" forum? If anyone has a question they'll pick one of those anyway and ask it.

Yes we like to talk about oil, but I don't think it needs its own forum. By that logic we may as well have DPF and DEF forums too.

If we're really sticking with hyper sub-categorizing, we should have a "Coolant Smell" forum and a "Trunk Latch Opening Unattended" forum at the top level.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> I basically agree, a "General" forum and a "Maintenance / Customization" forum is enough. Why have a separate "Questions" forum? If anyone has a question they'll pick one of those anyway and ask it.
> 
> Yes we like to talk about oil, but I don't think it needs its own forum. By that logic we may as well have DPF and DEF forums too.
> 
> If we're really sticking with hyper sub-categorizing, we should have a "Coolant Smell" forum and a "Trunk Latch Opening Unattended" forum at the top level.


Even better, let's just create a separate sub forum for every single post.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My personal opinion is that it is hindering discussion. 

The free and open exchange of ideas felt easier under the previous layout. 

I'm getting a sense that our number of posts and reads has dropped as a result.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Back to normal!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

DieselMan33 said:


> Back to normal!


Sort of. You now have a fuel economy sub-section and a technical discussion section.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm liking this better.


----------

